# Heimnetzwerk Gruppe funktioniert nicht



## Pixelplanet (5. Februar 2010)

Moin zusammen

hab auf meinem Notebook und aufm Desktop Rechner Windows 7 Professional drauf

Notebook geht über Wlan ans Netz der Rechner über Gigabit Lan

aus irgendeinem grund kann ich das notebook nicht im netzwerk finden bzw. umgekehrt gehts auch nicht

ich finde alle anderen Geräte (ein Notebook mit windows XP und ein Rechner mit Windows XP) nur mein eigenes Notebook geht nicht


bevor ich Windows neu aufgespielt hab konnte ich aufm Notebook die Platten von meinem Rechner noch als Netzlaufwerk verbinden

das Funktioniert jetzt nicht mehr und ich hab keine Ahnung warum

in die gleiche Heimnetz gruppe bekomm ich die auch nicht

weil die sich gegenseitig überhaupt nicht finden


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (6. Februar 2010)

rechtsklick "computer" (früher arbeitsplatz) /"einstellungen ändern" /"ändern" und arbeitsgruppe eingeben 

und schon dürftest du es finden 

gruß


----------



## Pixelplanet (6. Februar 2010)

sind auch in der gleichen arbeitsgruppe


----------



## rabit (6. Februar 2010)

Hast Du die Netzwerkkennung eingeschaltet? Wenn nicht bitte einschalten.
Hast DU eine Firewall aktiv? (Wenn ja kurzfristig deaktiviern um zu Testen).
Hast Du Dhcp aktiviert oder feste Ip´s vergeben?
Ach ich würde versuchen den Rechner über Konsole anzupingen!


----------



## Blacki (6. Februar 2010)

ist die gleiche uhrzeit und gleiche zeitzone bei beiden eingestellt 
(kein scherz windows 7 stört sich an so etwas gewaltig)


----------



## Pixelplanet (6. Februar 2010)

rabit schrieb:


> Hast Du die Netzwerkkennung eingeschaltet? Wenn nicht bitte einschalten.
> *wo mach ich das ?*
> Hast DU eine Firewall aktiv? (Wenn ja kurzfristig deaktiviern um zu Testen).
> *keine firewall aktiv auch windows firewall ist aus*
> ...






Blacki schrieb:


> ist die gleiche uhrzeit und gleiche zeitzone bei beiden eingestellt
> (kein scherz windows 7 stört sich an so etwas gewaltig)



alles gleich eingestellt


----------



## rabit (6. Februar 2010)

1) Netzwerkkennung schaltest Du unter "Netzwerk und Freigabecenter" Da im Fenster "Erweiterte Freigabeeinstellungen ändern" wählen.
Danach den Punkt in "Netzwerkkennung einschalten" setzen.
Zum Schluss "Änderung speichern" klicken fertig.
Jetzt sollte das gehen. Diese Prozedur an beiden Rechnern durchführen!!!
2) Ich würde dem Notebook auch eine Feste Ip vergeben. (Nicht zwingend da die sich anpingen können).


----------



## Pixelplanet (6. Februar 2010)

netzwerkerkennung war bereits aktiviert

ich hab zwar nichts mehr geändert aber aufeinmal funktioniert es 

zwar nicht mit der heimnetz gruppe aber die freigabe geht immerhin

sollte eiegentlich reichen 

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Pixelplanet (6. Februar 2010)

._.

gibts das nächste problem

kann das netzlaufwerk hinzufügen aber nicht drua fzu greifen obwohl die berechtigungen gesetzt sind...

edit:

also irgendwie ist hier alles verhext

jetzt sehe ich am PC das notebook sogar in der heimnetz gruppe

kann aber umgekehrt den PC nicht auf dem notebook sehen

ebenso kann ich von keiner der beiden seiten irgendwas an dateien freigeben ._.


----------



## rabit (6. Februar 2010)

Berechtigung und dann haken bei "Vollzugriff" auf "bestimmte Personen"...


----------



## Pixelplanet (6. Februar 2010)

bestimmte personen gibts da bei mir nicht

da gibts nur Jeder

und selbst wenn ich für Jeder vollzugriff einstelle geht es nicht

ich weiß langsam echt nichtmehr was ich noch versuchen soll....


----------



## rabit (7. Februar 2010)

Ja zu Testen kannste auch Vollzugrif bei Jeder machen.
Mach mal bitte Screenshots vomNetzwerk, Freigabecenter und von den Berechtigungen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin gerade am notebook ann deshalb keinen screenshot der berechtigungen machen

ist aber auf vollzugriff für jeden gestellt wie ich oben bereits geschrieben habe funktioniert es trotzdem nicht


----------



## rabit (7. Februar 2010)

Also die Rechner sehen sich im Netzwerk oder?


----------



## Pixelplanet (7. Februar 2010)

ist jetzt die frage was man als sehen bezeichnet

heimnetz mäßig sieht mein Rechner mein Notebook umgekehrt nicht

auf dem Notebook kann ich die Festplatten des Rechners als Netzlaufwerk einbinden aber nicht drauf zu greifen

pingen geht auch in beide Richtungen


----------



## Pixelplanet (9. Februar 2010)

ich gehe mal davon aus es hat keiner mehr eine idee ?


----------

